# BEB and Russina Olive Pot Calls



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2014)

Here are two I spun today from the stabilized blanks I got from members. Both are 3" the buckeye is copper over glass and the olive is slate over glass.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2014)

Nice calls Tommy. Never seen convex holes - are they for tonal quality or for aesthetics?


----------



## David Seaba (May 16, 2014)

Those are some nice calls Tommy!
David


----------



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Nice calls Tommy. Never seen convex holes - are they for tonal quality or for aesthetics?


Thanks Kevin that is just an extra step I take for aesthetics. I simply use a countersink that I hold in place once the hole is opened to burn the surface of the holes. Once I started doing this my older calls just looked unfinished to me. I am also taking a minute to sand the sound holes a bit more to take it a step up. 



David Seaba said:


> Those are some nice calls Tommy!
> David


Thanks David it helps when you have nice blanks to start with.


----------



## David Seaba (May 16, 2014)

I know where some more are that could be stabilized. If you every need some more. 
David


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

Nice looking calls Tommy !


----------



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> I know where some more are that could be stabilized. If you every need some more.
> David


I might have to take you up on that if we can work a deal on something. Got to admit it was different turning stabilized blanks sure is rough on the tools but what a finish. 



manbuckwal said:


> Nice looking calls Tommy !


Thanks Tom I was a bit nervous cutting into that one but it turned out not too bad. Can't thank you guys enough for the chance to turn these.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> I might have to take you up on that if we can work a deal on something. Got to admit it was different turning stabilized blanks sure is rough on the tools but what a finish.
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom I was a bit nervous cutting into that one but it turned out not too bad. Can't thank you guys enough for the chance to turn these.



You salvaged it nicely ! Has a lot of character to it and u put a great finish on it IMO


----------



## David Seaba (May 16, 2014)

@ghost1066 
We can work out something. Anything you can think of it will work with me. 
David


----------



## Johnturner (May 16, 2014)

Tommy
I wonder if you could do a tutorial on your calls.
Some of us who are not hunters, I for one, have no idea how theses are made and how they are used. 
Copper over glass - slate over glass?????
John


----------



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> @ghost1066
> We can work out something. Anything you can think of it will work with me.
> David


Well I will let you start a thread with what you have to trade. You wouldn't believe how much timber I have gone through in the last two months. I put a huge dent in all the trades I made so I am looking for goodies again.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Tommy
> I wonder if you could do a tutorial on your calls.
> Some of us who are not hunters, I for one, have no idea how theses are made and how they are used.
> Copper over glass - slate over glass?????
> John


I think I may have one in the puter somewhere I will look and see. The copper over glass is telling what the playing surface and sound board is made from. The first is always the playing surface so in this case a 3" piece of copper over a 2 1/2" piece of glass.


----------



## David Seaba (May 16, 2014)

@ghost1066 
I will put some goodies toghther tommorow and post pics and start a thread.
David


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

Those are great Tommy. Wrote this yesterday but left it hanging til I just saw it.

Ray


----------



## dbroswoods (May 17, 2014)

Fantastic calls!!!!

Mark


----------



## David Seaba (May 17, 2014)

Tommy
I will make you a box up tommorow. Worked until 2:00 am then back at it today. 
David.


----------



## myingling (May 17, 2014)

Nice calls


----------

